# Making my speakers sing...



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I currently own a emotiva UPA5 and a emotiva erc-1 ref. cd player, Do any of you guys think that these source devices will make a pair of swan d21se sing? The d21se's 85db amp power 10 to 120 handeling.:sweat::scratch:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Opinions*

Why not?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Opinions*

The UPA has enough power for the small speakers. Making them sing will depend on your ears.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Opinions*

thanks guys much appreciated


----------

